# Lightroom 5.7 - Is it working for you?



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

As an IT guy, I look at software differently than end users. While I am an end user, I am also sensitive to the way the software interacts with the system. Like a car nut, I don't just care about how nice the paint job and interior are, I care about what's under the hood.

*With that in mind, I never upgrade Adobe Lightroom (or any Adobe software) until it has been out at least a couple weeks or a month. So I'm asking if anyone has had problems running version 5.7 on Windows 7 x64.*

I created a poll above so others on the fence about updating might get an idea of what the outcome will be before they commit.

I also did a quick Google search about this and a new post has just appeared that echoes my thoughts and opinions about Adobe software in general. I have thought that Adobe software, from an IT standpoint, sucks for many years. A decade or more ago, Adobe was primarily a Apple software company. Whatever they did to branch into Windows programming, they did wrong and they never changed. Say what you want about Apple and Steve Jobs but I never faulted him for insisting that Adobe Flash would not be used in iOS. That was a good call and a triumph for the closed system computer model of Apple. Unfortunately, after all these years, the industry hasn't followed suit and we still have to deal with Adobe Flash, Shockwave, etc on every system. What a nightmare.

Anyway, if you want to know more about this line of thinking on Adobe, read the article below.

*https://photographylife.com/adobes-software-bloating-performance-issues-and-bugs*

I just did a full image backup of my System Drive and Lightroom catalogs in preparation for the 5.7 update. I would like to start processing my 7D-II RAW files. I hope I don't regret the update! I'll let you know soon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> So I'm asking if anyone has had problems running version 5.7 on Windows 7 x64.



It works just fine over here. Ymmv because recently, Adobe chose to stop doing minute beta and rc versions for these minor upgrades - that's why some recent 5.x versions broke things for specific constellations. Probably most of their devs are engaged developing and testing LR6.

LR is a great piece of software and runs decently on my ancient dual-core laptop with just 4gb ram. Take that, DxO Pro Optics or Photoshop!


----------



## meywd (Dec 3, 2014)

Windows 8 here and i didn't notice any difference in performance between LR 4, LR 5.6, or LR 5.7 and i am like you - a programmer - and i hate flash.


----------



## sulla (Dec 3, 2014)

works well on my Win7 x64.

It's a bit sad that adobe only state that it corrects numerous "bugs introduced in earlier versions", but don't say which. Or do they in some place?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 3, 2014)

I entered "no difference", primarily because these minor updates are boring and almost a waste of time. Adobe is running out of ideas because advancements are slow. They still can't get auto-exposure to work - heck auto-exposure on Photoshop Elements 7 and even Picasa is waaayyy better.


----------



## wtlloyd (Dec 3, 2014)

Googled it in about 2.3 seconds. Try it sometime.

"Fixed crash when rapidly adding corrections with the Spot Removal tool.
Fixed bug that prevented the Filter Brush cursor from displaying while changing brush size when the Graduated and Radial Filter overlay is turned off.
Improved quality of Camera Matching color profiles for the Nikon D810. Fixes visible banding issues with the Camera Standard, Camera Vivid, Camera Landscape, and Camera Monochrome profiles."

From:
http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/2014/11/adobe-announces-lightroom-5-7-and-camera-raw-8-7-update-now-available.html



sulla said:


> works well on my Win7 x64.
> 
> It's a bit sad that adobe only state that it corrects numerous "bugs introduced in earlier versions", but don't say which. Or do they in some place?


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 3, 2014)

No problems here so far with Lightroom 5.7. I didn't need it for support of a newly added body or lens, but optimistically hope that some unseen bugs have been squashed.

I always keep the previous two or three update installers for each program I use, so that I can revert to an earlier version if I encounter problems. (And, of course, Lightroom offers to backup the catalog each time you exit the program, and I keep a few of those, as well.)

I rarely need to revert, although I'm currently still running onOne Software's Perfect Photo Suite 8.5.1, because several of version 9's modules crash (without bringing down the host (Lightroom or Photoshop) app or the OS (Windows 7 x64 Home Premium). In the meanwhile, I'm working with onOne's tech support to isolate and resolve the root cause.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 3, 2014)

sulla said:


> It's a bit sad that adobe only state that it corrects numerous "bugs introduced in earlier versions", but don't say which. Or do they in some place?



Adobe fixes much more than they state in the changelog, I guess only reported bugs from the public/forums make it into this list. Most prominently (and visibly) they keep changing the sdk and algorithm for auto-tone in each new minor LR revision.


----------



## Coz (Dec 3, 2014)

I needed the upgrade for the 7DMkII raw files. It works just as well as it did under 5.6.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2014)

One of the things that I noticed recently (with 5.6?, I'm not sure) was that after all these years the lens profiles _finally_ started working correctly and changing automatically when the lens used changed on each image.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Coz said:


> I needed the upgrade for the 7DMkII raw files. It works just as well as it did under 5.6.



Show-off! ;D Just kidding. Same reason here, I needed 7D2 support. Now we're _both_ show-offs! LOL!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit sad that adobe only state that it corrects numerous "bugs introduced in earlier versions", but don't say which. Or do they in some place?
> ...



And they _BREAK_ much more than they state in the changelog!! LOL! Wait... that's not funny is it? 

So far however, the poll results look promising!! No one has voted with a problem. Yippee! Hope I didn't jinx it!! Fingers crossed...


----------



## EOS rebel (Dec 4, 2014)

Found this thread because I was looking for help with Lightroom 5.7.

Not sure which to vote for because for me it's working fine when I'm working with my old T3i RAWs but it hasn't been able to import any of my 7D mk II RAWs successfully...

Not sure what's wrong but the import dialogue freezes at about 7% and doesn't advance from there. Yet the rest of Lightroom is still working. It's not importing but I can still work on processing my other photos while this is going on.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## EOS rebel (Dec 4, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I'm running Windows 7 SP1 x64


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

*EOS Rebel*, did you perform a backup before you installed? Is LR 5.6 still functional (side by side with 5.7)? Did you backup your catalog first?

This is why I have a few rules about updating Adobe software...

1. Backup the entire drive so I can restore if necc.
2. Never do the Lightroom upgrade if I have important work to finish (deadlines).
3. Wait for at least a couple weeks or a month to see if others have nightmares.

At this point, I would probably un-install LR, reboot and try installing 5.7 again. Good luck!

(FYI - so far I'm lucky, my install seems to have worked and my 7DII RAW files seem to have imported ok.)

Rusty


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> * So I'm asking if anyone has had problems running version 5.7 on Windows 7 x64.*
> 
> I created a poll above so others on the fence about updating might get an idea of what the outcome will be before they commit.
> 
> ...


After upgrading to 5.7 it crashed twice ... maybe it has something do with the large catalog I was working on (I have over 98000 photos in a single catalog), but it never crashed on 5.6 ... hence the single vote for option 3. But it is working without any further crashes for the past few days ... I see no special performance boost or advantage ... not what I expected after having downloaded a 1GB to upgrade to 5.7. Luckily I too did a full image backup of my System Drive and Lightroom catalogs in preparation for the 5.7 update ... if any further problems arise, I will go back to 5.6

I agree with most of the stuff on that article, but generally happy and comfortable with LR ... it is definitely much better than any of the several alternatives I've tried so far.

I'm running LR 5.7 on a Mac Book Pro (late 2013 model) with Yosemite and Sony Vaio Tap with Windows 8.1


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 4, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Is LR 5.6 still functional (side by side with 5.7)? Did you backup your catalog first?



You can run all versions along side each other, they use the same catalog version.

As for backup - do it as often as possible, it's best to use an archive software for it like 7zip, rar, ... that stores multiple revisions of the .lrcat in one archive file. With this method, you can reduce the catalog size by ~90% instead of a straight copy like lr does.


----------



## EOS rebel (Dec 4, 2014)

I just tried to "repair" my installation. I'm able to import images again and the 7D mark II files are working. The only oddity is that I can't seem to import files from my desktop but it works fine if I import from other folders on my computer.

Anyways, it's working again and I'm happy. Thanks for the advice Rusty; I'll keep that in mind before I try updating next time.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 4, 2014)

EOS rebel said:


> I just tried to "repair" my installation. I'm able to import images again and the 7D mark II files are working. The only oddity is that I can't seem to import files from my desktop but it works fine if I import from other folders on my computer.
> 
> Anyways, it's working again and I'm happy. Thanks for the advice Rusty; I'll keep that in mind before I try updating next time.



What error do you get when you try to import from the Desktop? Could you import from there before? Maybe it's a permissions issue.


----------



## rpt (Dec 4, 2014)

Coz said:


> I needed the upgrade for the 7DMkII raw files. It works just as well as it did under 5.6.


Exactly!


----------



## steen-ag (Dec 4, 2014)

Hallo
I have upgraded to 5.7 on my Win8.1 PC. It Works well


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 4, 2014)

After my old laptop died, I just upgraded to a Lenova W540 i7 2.4 GHz with 16 GB RAM and the 2880x1620 IPS display (with the built-in X-Rite color calibrator). With this new machine, I also upgraded Lightroom to 5.7.

Last night, I edited my first batch of photos. When trying to crop by moving the left image border in, I'd hover the mouse over the dotted line and wait for the angle adjustment icon to change to the double-arrow re-size icon...and I waited...several seconds...move the mouse a bit to wake things up...and waited...several more seconds. Not a big deal for the first photo, but this became a consistent pattern after several photos.

What is really odd is that this bug seems limited to the left image re-size border. Hover over the top, right, or bottom, and you get the double-arrow icon right away. I wasn't accustomed to seeing this with the old machine and it didn't hit me that this might be a 5.7 issue until I revisited this thread.

If I still have a copy of 5.6, I may go back.


----------

